# Do you suppliment your bunnies feed to fatten them up quicker?



## JohnCaper (Sep 25, 2008)

Right now I'm adding a little black strap molasses, but I've also read of vegetable oil and sunflower seeds and I'm sure there's tons of other items. I read that in the depression they used to feed them stale, thrown out bread and donuts. What works for you?


----------



## SaratogaNZW (Feb 10, 2009)

Im not a complete natural feeder, but my kits get 17% feed and something else every day. The something else is different day.

Fresh cut clover or other safe greens, a small handfull/bunch per growout cage, 1-2 times a week.
Timothy Hay, a large handfull/bunch per growout cage, once a week.
Calf mana, 1 tablespoon per growout cage, 4-5 days a week, whenever theres not fresh greens or hay.

The fresh cut greens is usually clover as it is ABUNDANT, but also includes black/rasp/strawberry leaves, mesclin mix, swiss chard or spinach going to seed. Nice to let them have fresh greens and prepares their gi systems if they do go to a mostly fresh/natural diet farm.

Timothy hay actually cuts down weight of fryers, but all bunnies need it for their tummies. Healthy buns > super fat buns.

And Calf mana, well, its just bunny candy! Probably less addictive that crack, but they love it and will typically break down large reinforced doors when they hear the bag.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Calf Manna is great stuff...Purina makes their own version called Animax. Be careful with it though, use sparingly b/c it's HIGH protein. Animax was my secret weapon back during 4-H meatpen days....ahh, memories! I think I would eat Animax. It does smell like candy!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I wish I could get calf manna, but my Agway won't even order it for me (too hard for them to get to even bother).

Mine get sunflower seeds, oats, hay, weeds, grass, pellets, and frozen watermelon (or cantaloupe or frozen/previously cooked squash) midday to help keep them cool.


----------



## JCWehking (Jun 2, 2009)

I was feeding strickly pellets. I thought that was the best way to fatten them up. What is the best way to get size fast?


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

how frequently could you feed blackberry and raspberry leaves? Couldn't I harvest and freeze for winter too?
I sure have a lot of them....
Thoughts?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Ceres Hil said:


> how frequently could you feed blackberry and raspberry leaves? Couldn't I harvest and freeze for winter too?
> I sure have a lot of them....
> Thoughts?


Raspberry and blackberry leaves are among the safest of greens. You can feed them every day without concern. They are one of the regulators... you feed them to stop diarrhea but they will not cause constipation. They have benefits for pregnant and nursing does and are good even for young kits. They are good food for buns! 

You can dry them for winter use. Just cut the canes, leaves and all, and hang convenient sized bundles of them to dry. I hang them in the rabbitry and just cut down a bunch and divide it up. 

You can also dry branches of safe trees like apple, hard maple, poplar, elm, willow. Weeping willow is so easy to work with for this and it is a high protein food, at least 16%.


----------



## JohnCaper (Sep 25, 2008)

SaratogaNZW said:


> And Calf mana, well, its just bunny candy! Probably less addictive that crack, but they love it and will typically break down large reinforced doors when they hear the bag.


Is calf manna the same as calf starter? The local Co-Op has that, @ 20% protein. How much do you feed them?


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

Here is the best story I've heard on making HUGE rabbits... 

I know a fellow in Michigan that raises Flemish Giants. HUGE FLEMISH GIANTS... his does are all over 20# ... I've seen a young Sr. Doe at 24#.

this is the story ... When he goes to feed the rabbits, he takes a 12pk of Budweiser...some for him some for the bunnies. It's all the carbs a bunny could want!

Just a "story" but I've seen those HUGE Giant Rabbits, I wouldn't be supprised if it worked! 

Enjoy trying 

JLH


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

jhuebner said:


> this is the story ... When he goes to feed the rabbits, he takes a 12pk of Budweiser...some for him some for the bunnies. It's all the carbs a bunny could want!JLH


That's all we need... giant rabbits with beer bellies!


----------



## Devoville (Mar 23, 2009)

Hahaha thats funny! How many beers can a Flemish handle before he's drunk?


----------



## JohnCaper (Sep 25, 2008)

hmmm ... fighting a giant rabbit for the last beer. That might indicate a problem. Especially if the pink elephant joins in.

I'd like to ask again though - Is calf manna the same as calf starter? The local Co-Op has that, @ 20% protein. How much do you feed them?


----------



## SaratogaNZW (Feb 10, 2009)

If your calf starter is a small pellatized feed like rabbit feed, then yes, its probably close to the same stuff.
Calf manna, by Manna Pro, is a pink colored pellet, that smells of Anise (black licorice). I believe its a 25% protien, and heavily fortified with vitamins and nutrients.
Directions on the bag for rabbits say 1 tablespoon a day for nursing does, and 1 teaspoon a day for a weaned kit. 

Dont mix it in your regular feed, it will make them dig and waste food looking for it. I usually just put the measured amount in a little pile on their foot board.


Webpage:
http://www.mannapro.com/CM_rabbits.htm
Also, nutrition and feeding info here:
http://www.mannapro.com/calf-mannaTD.htm


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

Maggie J

Many thanks--I have a huge weeping willow! Also a mass of blackberries and sizeable raspberry patch. I will be keen to harvest them; on the willow: should I cut and dry prior to the leaves turning? Like August maybe???

Please advise...


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Ceres Hil said:


> Maggie J
> 
> Many thanks--I have a huge weeping willow! Also a mass of blackberries and sizeable raspberry patch. I will be keen to harvest them; on the willow: should I cut and dry prior to the leaves turning? Like August maybe???
> 
> Please advise...


Yes, cutting and drying the willow wands is best done before the leaves turn. August or early September sounds about right. You can hang them in bundles for drying. If you work from underneath the tree, you will get a more attractive and natural-looking trimming job.  

Here's a link to the *Official Weeds for Feed* thread from last summer. Lots of great information on willow and many other plants. 
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=261016&highlight=official+weeds

My apologies, John, for the thread drift.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

calf starter in general isn't the same as calf manna... BUT rabbits do love sweet feed for horses...it's a whole mix of things..oats, molasses, etc. just a tsp or so every day is more than enough for them. SEPARATE bowl to prevent digging.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

Maggie
I assume the same with the raspberry and blackberry---cut green and dry.

The raspberry canes I can cut next month after our fruit is gone... Sensible timing?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Ceres Hil said:


> Maggie
> I assume the same with the raspberry and blackberry---cut green and dry.
> 
> The raspberry canes I can cut next month after our fruit is gone... Sensible timing?


Yes, cut and dry green for the raspberry and blackberries as well, but you will want to read up on what is best for the plants if you are concerned about next year's harvest. I only cut the wild ones that are encroaching on our fields, so haven't worried about it.

Remember that all these things can be fed green as well as dried.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

My husband takes some of the rabbits to sell for me and he raises them on pellets with only occasonal hay or weeds. i raise my share on more hay and weeds with less pellets. Since most of mine are the runts i cann't tell if there is difference in performance, but i know when he has brought back ones he cann't sell after awhile his have more fat inside and less flavor to the meat. of course the flavor thing could be just my opinion.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

SquashNut said:


> My husband takes some of the rabbits to sell for me and he raises them on pellets with only occasonal hay or weeds. i raise my share on more hay and weeds with less pellets. Since most of mine are the runts i cann't tell if there is difference in performance, but i know when he has brought back ones he cann't sell after awhile his have more fat inside and less flavor to the meat. of course the flavor thing could be just my opinion.


I share your opinion about the flavour, SquashNut.


----------

